# Damasko DC82 with date comes new



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Here we go :
https://www.damasko-watches.com/en/blog/detail/sCategory/102/blogArticle/17


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

That's great but we need the DC86!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good in green as well....


----------



## Bratis (Aug 29, 2018)

Ok, now wallet is going to have a problem. I wanted a DC80 but the date function is extremely useful to me. Now I don't have an excuse not to buy a DC82.
They integrated the date in a very non-invasive way in the dial. Another winner watch from Damasko!


----------



## RagnarsHeir (Feb 11, 2018)

Add running seconds and I'm a buyer!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

RagnarsHeir said:


> Add running seconds and I'm a buyer!


That's not the concept of the DC 80, DC82. You need to wait for the DC86.


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

Damasko does a wonderful job integrating date windows and day/date windows, and they did it well here, too.


----------



## RagnarsHeir (Feb 11, 2018)

stuffler said:


> That's not the concept of the DC 80, DC82. You need to wait for the DC86.


As a pilot, I like the "concept" of the DC80 & Sinn 1.1. But in the cockpit, I need to know my chronograph is running or not, similar to a diver needing to know his device is operating, before using it as my primary timing device for various phases of flight. If the DC86 adds JUST running seconds, that would be great. But if it adds other complications, as I've seen in other pictures, it will loose the purity of a truly clean and useful pilot's tool, IMHO.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, understood, the DC86 isn‘t what you are looking for.


----------



## jarlleif (Jan 22, 2018)

Maybe he’s looking for the DC84?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jarlleif said:


> Maybe he's looking for the DC84?


Nope. Different layout as well.


----------



## RagnarsHeir (Feb 11, 2018)

.


----------



## RagnarsHeir (Feb 11, 2018)

stuffler said:


> Nope. Different layout as well.


Could you describe the layout of the 84?


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

If the 84 were like my Commando, that would be cool. Same as the 82 but adds a 12 hour counter. No running seconds.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some pics taken yesterday when visiting Damasko in Barbing.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

Nice addition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

But if you were it on the right hand,like me,the date stands half on top.


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

No to get off the topic of the chrono but is there any chance they would ever make a watch with this face/date/ a 1-11 bezel and no chrono? Almost a DS30 in 42mm with a 1-11 bezel. I have the DK14 and I love it. I just wish it only had non numeral indices and day of the week function. Crisp and clean.


----------



## recon493 (Feb 19, 2009)

My query may actually be more of a dsub model in the future. Disregard.


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

So glad the DC82 is announced! I have placed my order with WatchMann and now must endure the 6-8 week wait. Will have to pass the time with other watches that will be obsoleted by the DC82  !


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

RagnarsHeir said:


> As a pilot, I like the "concept" of the DC80 & Sinn 1.1. But in the cockpit, I need to know my chronograph is running or not, similar to a diver needing to know his device is operating, before using it as my primary timing device for various phases of flight. If the DC86 adds JUST running seconds, that would be great. But if it adds other complications, as I've seen in other pictures, it will loose the purity of a truly clean and useful pilot's tool, IMHO.


Would activating the Chrono as part of the pre-flight check not suffice? The A-13a from Paolo Fanton also lacks running seconds, but seems to be quite popular with lots of other pilots/aviators.

I've got one of those, but the timing bezel and date of the DC82 are really nice additional functions!


----------



## RagnarsHeir (Feb 11, 2018)

Lemon328i wrote "Would activating the Chrono as part of the pre-flight check not suffice? The A-13a from Paolo Fanton also lacks running seconds, but seems to be quite popular with lots of other pilots/aviators.

I’ve got one of those, but the timing bezel and date of the DC82 are really nice additional functions!"

Yes, that would indicate it is operating at that moment. But, executing a procedure an hour or two later, one cannot tell at a glance if the timepiece is operating. Most "classic" aviation chronographs have a running seconds. I REALLY like the chrono minutes and seconds in the DC80 & 82, but the 86 is quite crowded. Same with the Sinn EZM 10. I have decided on either the EZM 13 or possibly the 140 St S.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Damasko DC 82 Green (Watchtime Düsseldorf)


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's my customized DC82:









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

RagnarsHeir said:


> Add running seconds and I'm a buyer!


Old thread I know, but I'll add my 2 cents regardless.

I like the efficiency of this watch for just that reason - that a second register for running seconds wasn't added. If I want running seconds then I just activate the chrono. So effectively it's a dual purpose seconds hand. Regarding using it for your flight needs, I may be missing something. It's been suggested that if you want to be sure that it's working pre-flight that you activate the chrono. You're saying that this will work initially but later in the flight it wouldn't (since apparently you've stopped the chrono). Why not just keep the chrono running? If, later in the flight, you need to time something I'd just reset the chrono and start it again. Perhaps you want to freeze the chrono at the end of it's timing purpose and leave it there (instead of just writing that calculation down and starting it again) while still having another register to show that the watch is still running?


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Nearly 2 years later, it is still running strong, in regular use and still looks new. Kudos to Damasko for making such everyday practical watches! I did change the robust bracelet for a Mankey Hook Strap and the only way I would switch back is if a microadjust clasp ever makes it to market.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

